# Halloween Hangman



## wasabi (Oct 20, 2005)

Turn the sound up, this is funny.

http://dedge.com/flash/hangman/


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2005)

Now that was fun...Thanks Wasabi  


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

LOVE IT! Halloween is my favourite holiday and hangman is one of my favourite games ever!!! Awesome link, thanks so much Wasabi!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh shucks I could have done much better but my friend on the yahoo messenger distracted me... I can't think in Italian and English all at the same time!!  (yeah, excuse excuse...)  that was fun, wasabi!!


----------



## Raven (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome!!  Thanks Wasabi!! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Oct 22, 2005)

heyyyyyyy the sound don't work for me   
i still love the game though


----------



## wasabi (Oct 22, 2005)

Middie, the sound is the best part. Maybe if you try again and put the volume on max.


----------



## middie (Oct 22, 2005)

still nothing. i'll have to check and see if my speakers are plugged in correctly. b/f's dad was in here putting a new chip in my computer so that might be the reason


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 23, 2005)

Great fun!  Thanks!


----------



## funny (Oct 28, 2005)

great fun Wasabi!!


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2005)

Yay my sound works !!!!!!!!!
Ouch lmbo !!! Classic Wasabi !


----------



## crewsk (Oct 28, 2005)

I love it!!


----------

